# Hi, I'm new.



## Dustpelt (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here. I found this site on YAHOO! and I'm interested in making friends here. Since a mod banned me for no reason on another site, so, I bet we can have fun, fun, fun here 'til my daddy takes mah cheezburger away. 

www.icanhascheezburger.com 

Okay, bye.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Dustpelt, I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Dustpelt (Dec 26, 2007)

I do. Can I be your friend???


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Dustpelt (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Some rules here are just not fair, though.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome to the forum. You will love it here and learn alot. *


----------

